# Best lighting to carpet dwarf baby tears in a 29 gallon?



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

The first thing you'll want to do is ignore Watts Per Gallon, as that's a method that's unfortunately not applicable to modern aquaria. 

What's your price point? How much do you want to spend? Because you may be able to save money over the life of the tank by going with an LED fixture.


----------



## noahboy (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey thanks for the reply! Anyways, I kind of knew it was outdated based on all the forums I read but i believe it is something you need to look at knowing the dimensions of your tank. It is outdated because it doesn't account for the tank dimensions. Because what if your tank is really low than you wouldn't need as much light to reach the plants. Am i going in the right direction with my logic?

Which is why i am still unable to find a solution to my lighting situation that i am comfortable with. I am however interested going in the led direction. I have been looking at the diy ones. It is just a matter of how intense would be considered high lighting in a 29 gallon (30" W x 12"L x 18"H). I am willing to spend ~150$ light.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Go with 2 bulb t5ho from aquatic life or tek and the like or go DIY LEDs. Wpg is useless no matter the size of the tank. If you have steady hands and find crafting fun, like I do, build your own led setup it's more rewarding and the output is easier to adjust. Or if you want another recommendation get a 150w metal halide and hang it 18" from the rim of the tank with a tight angle reflector. Beautiful and sufficient light.


----------



## noahboy (Mar 30, 2013)

So besides leds, if my options were 2x24 watt t5 or 1x65 watt pc. Which one would be better. Both from catalinaaquarium.


----------



## genocdex (Jul 16, 2012)

id think the t5s would be better not on the grounds of light (i think the t5 might be a bit more... but im horrible at estimating lighting....) but because pc lights are harder to find and more expensive. if your light blows and you realise you dont have a spare then you can hit up almost any lfs for t5ho... i dont ever see the pcs any more


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Go t5 and use t5ho I think home depot might carry suitable bulbs


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You're getting there, yes. The more accepted measurement is PAR - may be beneficial for you to take a look at the sticky in the Lighting sub-forum to get a feel for that. 

You're right that distance from substrate to fixture is what determines how much lighting a particular fixture will provide your tank. 

For $150, you could go T5HO as others suggest. Or you could even go LED for that price. 



noahboy said:


> Hey thanks for the reply! Anyways, I kind of knew it was outdated based on all the forums I read but i believe it is something you need to look at knowing the dimensions of your tank. It is outdated because it doesn't account for the tank dimensions. Because what if your tank is really low than you wouldn't need as much light to reach the plants. Am i going in the right direction with my logic?
> 
> Which is why i am still unable to find a solution to my lighting situation that i am comfortable with. I am however interested going in the led direction. I have been looking at the diy ones. It is just a matter of how intense would be considered high lighting in a 29 gallon (30" W x 12"L x 18"H). I am willing to spend ~150$ light.


----------

